# Arcadia luminaire



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all!

Wondering if anyone has experience or knowledge of the Arcadia slimline luminaire unit? Specifically, how warm do these run? 
I only have experience of T8 bulbs, with and external starter unit... and these get quite appreciably warm!
Would the luminaire raise the temperature inside a viv significantly?

I realise this is a new product but any thoughts/experiences would be appreciated.

Kind regards,
John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I have started using them, they give off a little bit of residual heat from the strip light but not enough to effect any temperature gradients. 

Being electronic technology as opposed to the magnetic ballasts used in the old T8 units they dont give off the same blast of heat that you get off the old controllers. 

the big win for me is the lack of cables  just one plug and a nice neat box, just hoping they turn out to be as reliable as all the other arcadia products and as soon as funds allow will be putting them in more of my vivs.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

One in action over three terrariums (they work just as well over terrariums as they do in vivs)........


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great, really compact and neat!! Like you said, big selling point for me too is the lack of excessive wiring.
Thank you for the information and pic, think I'll be ordering one of these then!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Perfect info from Neil as always!

They are true high output T5 and come complete with all you need including a FREE D3+ HO T5 lamp.

The ballast is internal to the fitting.

Any questions welcome

John


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

how do these compare with the kits from various pet shops?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Perfect info from Neil as always!
> 
> They are true high output T5 and come complete with all you need including a FREE D3+ HO T5 lamp.
> 
> ...


The box said it was possible to plug in at either end but the cable only fits in one side. How do I plug in to the LH of the unit?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, there is a way of linking units together with a daisy chain lead, unfortunately these leads are prohibitively expensive so I am not bringing them over at the mo until I can get some cost out.

So you need to power it up from the uncapped end for now.

Great unit though, they are so neat and really throw the light out.

John


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

How about using them with snakes? With the other system there's a lot of room for a snake to wrap around a tube and so people tend to use separate guards. Are these needed with the luminaires?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes they are perfect but they comebas standard with a 12% T5 lamp, so if you want one, ask your retailer to call me and I will fit it specially with a 6% lamp which would be perfect for snakes like hogs in vivs over 15" high. Remember a photogradient is key! So choose a fitting that is roughly around half the length of the viv, this then allows essential shaded areas fir self regulation

John 




mrhoyo said:


> How about using them with snakes? With the other system there's a lot of room for a snake to wrap around a tube and so people tend to use separate guards. Are these needed with the luminaires?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

That's great, thanks.
I'm not planning on using it with hognoses, it will be carpet pythons. I'm pretty sure they won't be able to wrap around the bulb, it's a fairly tight fit isn't it?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

mrhoyo said:


> That's great, thanks.
> I'm not planning on using it with hognoses, it will be carpet pythons. I'm pretty sure they won't be able to wrap around the bulb, it's a fairly tight fit isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


 have a slimline and the bulb is tight up in the unit so will be hard for a carpet python to wrap around it i wood think : victory:

ps hi to a keeper in halifax


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

anyone know the measurements on these units?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it's all here T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire | Arcadia Reptile

As you can see very slim and easy to hide but as powerful as a mamba with the right hump!: victory:

John




MrC4FF said:


> anyone know the measurements on these units?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes it's all here T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire | Arcadia Reptile
> 
> As you can see very slim and easy to hide but as powerful as a mamba with the right hump!: victory:
> 
> John


These are really great John! I'm planning on using them for my next project!

What's the deal with the daisy chaining at the moment? Got the cables sorted out yet?


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought one recently for my box turtles, really impressed with the ease of fitting, the robustness, advice from arcadiajohn and the natural colour. Plants in the viv are benefitting too I'm sure.

The visual light output seems far far greater than any other brands I've used. It's as good a visual light as I had with the T5s in my Marine tropical aquarium and should still punt out UVA/UVB as described.


----------

